# Coolant Level Tracking



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Rather than post in a random thread, I thought it would be better to provide an accurate account in a dedicated thread.

11/28/12: I found the coolant level was a bit low, when doing an oil change.



Sunline Fan said:


> Here's my current coolant level, at just over 3400 miles. I didn't think to check it when it was brand new, but I think it has dropped from what it originally was.
> View attachment 9178


I stopped by the dealer and had it topped off at 3475 miles, 11/29/12:



Sunline Fan said:


> Here's the now cool level after the dealer filled it today. 3475 miles. The coolant isn't fully cold, I actually put my hand on the tank and it was still a luke warm, even though it hasn't run in about six hours. I did unscrew the cap and put it back on prior to taking the pic, so I confirmed there was no pressure built up.
> 
> We'll see how it goes from here:


And as of today, at 3933 miles, and has been sitting all weekend since Friday afternoon:










I'm hoping it blew off the extra coolant and is staying about the same at this level. It was around this same spot about a week ago, but I didn't update here.


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 31, 2012)

Great pictures. I can finally see the arrow. I don't know i missed it before. My coolant level is all the way down at the bottom of the tank-just above the hose on the bottom of the tank. I was going to take it in for the waterpump, thermostat, bolts, and seals in the bulletin, but I may just take it back up to the mark and see what happens. It seems like the new pump may not be the answer. I have a 2011 that I have never added any coolant to, and it's a little over 2years and 20,000 miles.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I lost about half the tank before it stabilized. As a result I suspect there are air bubbles in the coolant system when the cars are shipped.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Same. Mine was almost empty and had it filled up at the dealer when my car was in for warranty work. It's been stable ever since. 

Some of these cars have 4 miles on them when you buy them. I kinda doubt they're warmed up to full operating temp before shipped off so the coolant never has time to get through the whole system. They likely just start them and drive through a 5 min test to make sure they don't explode and put them on a truck. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 31, 2012)

I won't worry, then, and will just watch the level. On another note, can the cap be over or under tightened? I put it back on and it started getting really tight, so I backed it off 1/2 a turn.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

hawkeye said:


> I won't worry, then, and will just watch the level. On another note, can the cap be over or under tightened? I put it back on and it started getting really tight, so I backed it off 1/2 a turn.


It is a very stiff cap with lots of threads. I'd go until you can't turn it any more. I seem to remember it got easy and then hard, or the other way around. The cap won't be able to hold the full 20 PSI if it isn't tight.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Just be careful you don't cross-thread the cap. Apparently it's easy to cross-thread the coolant cap.


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks. I'm glad I checked it again. It tightened to a clear stop.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Update @ 4488, taken just now after having cooled since 5:00. Very very slight drop, but nothing really significant.


----------



## v8318cid (Oct 3, 2012)

Not sure about cross-threading, but I would be willing to wager that many of these caps were defective to begin with. I had the same issue with coolant loss as many others here, and of course the dealer could not find the source. Went through the dye test and what not, and even had that slop job hose TSB implemented to "eliminate the coolant smell from the cabin". Yeah, that went over like a lead balloon. The adhesive they used to attach the hose to the degas tank failed after 2 hours, so I had the dealer remove it on the next visit. In the end, the problem was linked to the cap, which was unable to hold the stated pressures and was allowing coolant to vent. This was, of course, not long after having my radiator replaced due to either a cracked tank or failed tank seal (not sure which...).


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

To add my own experience, I've been tracking my coolant for the last ~1000 miles and noticed a very very very slight drop, but more interestingly the cap was loose. I know I tightened it down to where it stops when I filled it up, but now it was about 1/4 turn loose. When trying to turn it back the 1/4 turn I could feel resistance, so it was not just free play.

I have been having a sneaking suspicion the cap has been causing this, and I may see what replacements exist and give them a try.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Interestingly, after checking my level, removing and reinstalling the cap without adding coolant, the smell has been reduced considerably. 

Maybe the stupid things loosen themselves, which is why no one gets the smell when the car is new.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah, mine was loose too and there was barely anything in the tank. 

I had a smell outside the car when I refilled the tank. Hasn't lost anything in a month and I don't smell anything now. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

Mine was full till bout 12k dropped to the add mark at 15-17k.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Today, 2/25/13, 5983 miles.

Dropped just a hair since last check. Bottle still feeling just a little warm though.










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## eagleco (May 3, 2011)

In order to see the arrow better, I colored it in with a black Sharpie.


----------



## seykat (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi I lost a tank full took it to dealer told them to look at water pump bolts they ended up replacing pump and t stat the bolts back out on the 1.4 turbo one time use bolts !


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

MyShibbyEco said:


> To add my own experience, I've been tracking my coolant for the last ~1000 miles and noticed a very very very slight drop, but more interestingly the cap was loose. I know I tightened it down to where it stops when I filled it up, but now it was about 1/4 turn loose. When trying to turn it back the 1/4 turn I could feel resistance, so it was not just free play.
> 
> I have been having a sneaking suspicion the cap has been causing this, and I may see what replacements exist and give them a try.


I traded my 2011 for a 2013 back in the fall, I immediately noticed that the cap was different. I have not smelled anything as of yet. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

After 10,000 miles since I had coolant topped off and florescent dye put in I haven't seen any change in coolant levels.


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 31, 2012)

It's been almost 3 months and 3,000 miles since I topped off the coolant tank. I live in MN, so I have been running the heater all the time. The coolant level has not changed at all! I'm beginnng to believe that the earlier poster's theories of air bubbles and low fills from the factory may be accurate. I still have the faint coolant smell when running the heat on high, but I'm the only one in the family that seems to notice it. I'll wait a few months to see what happens with the grease on the heater ducts, but my 2011 must not have the problem with the waterpump bolts.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

hawkeye said:


> ...The coolant level has not changed at all! I'm beginnng to believe that the earlier poster's theories of *air bubbles* and *low fills *from the factory may be accurate.


...I'm thinking GM _re-designed _the cap for a *reason*--the original design *did not *_stay_ sealed!



cruze01 said:


> I traded my *2011* for a *2013* back in the fall, I immediately noticed that the *cap was different*. I have not smelled anything as of yet. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...I'm thinking GM _re-designed _the cap for a *reason*--the original design *did not *_stay_ sealed!


It is?









That looks exactly the same as my early-production 2012.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I wonder if the redesign is from the 2011 model year. I've looked at the cap for a 2013 and it appears to be the same as my 2012's cap.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

cruze01 said:


> I traded my 2011 for a 2013 back in the fall, I immediately noticed that the cap was different. I have not smelled anything as of yet. Keeping my fingers crossed!



I can't say the cap looked different (don't remember) but it screwed on different. It twists on with no resistance all the way to the bottom and then stops solid. The other one was not that way!


----------

